# -~ FIGHT ME ~- Super Smash Bros. Brawl



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 17, 2009)

*




*​*
Silibus (Ovan) -* 4682 8145 1775 
*Moogle -* 2879 1111 5261
*Huey -* 1977 1694 6934
*Lupinealchemist - *3308 4861 5230 
*Cheese/Kuekuatsheu (Bowsk) -* 4554-8812-4143 (Peach)
*SirRob (Rob) -* 1762 2356 0115 (Fox)
*TÃ¦farÃ³s (Ros) -* 4983 4588 0045
*Nek0chan -* 2793 1573 6948
*Soren Tylus (Soren) -* 3652 0212 8757
*ChillCoyotl (Chill) -* 4940 5095 6382
*E-mannor -* 4897 5697 4629
*Yoshistar (Yosh) -* 4768 9540 9439 (Lucas)
*AlexX (Alex) -* 1977 1645 0703
*Project X (X) -*5455 9175 5241
*Yami-Dokuro (Yami) *- 2578 5374 6961
*Azmare *- 3609 1096 4460
*Kit *- 4511 0196 8669
*Mammagamma *- 1805 2019 2668
*David M. Awesome* - 2492 3837 9141 
*Aren19 *- 1633 3872 7279
*Neybulot *- 2964 8243 7641
*Zoopedia *- 4425 2929 7950
*Grand Hatter -* 0001 6137 7988 
*Kittahkat* - 5327 2548 1400 
*Kirbizard - *0130 3234 4200
*MUDjoe2* - 3136 6226 9759
*Bowser15 (PEROS) -* 2621 5084 3026
*Gear the Wolf* - 2406-4810-7296
*Enchantedtoast *- 0817-3415-4703
*Yellowdragon78* - 1418-8310-9153
 *CaptainCool *- 0989-4783-4675
 *TwilightV* - 3523 5584 8320
*Arc *- 4725 9624 3375
 *Desume Crysis Kaiser* -  1590 8404 3416 
*-Lucario- - * 4640 0456 8023 
*Kitoth *-  4167 6883 5266
*-DragonKnight-* - 4253 3200 6126
*Pheonix *- (Placeholder)
 *MichaelOlnet *-  0387 8637 0264
 *SonicEarth *-  0774 3907 8969
*RocketxKnighter* - 3480 3995 5213
 *Half-witted fur* -      2535 6660 4169
 *Sirdan87* - 3007 7780 3833
 *Keybearer *- 1204 0668 6613
 *Kolbo* - 4081 5210 6813
 *Euchre777 *- 0344 9054 2710
 *Holsety - *2878-9290-4959
*Darth GW7* - 4983-9647-5167
 *Kuzooma1* - 3780-8715-8525 (Bowser)
*Eagle* - 1461-5901-9798
*Wolf Nanaki *- 3909-8578-3458
* Kangaroo Boy* - 1461-8485-3679
 *VÃ¶lf *- 2921 9284 3127 (Mr Game & Watch)
*Scaily* - 0388-2529-8230
*Xiath* - 3995-6186-7847
*Repiotou* - 5069-3879-0892
*Devious Bane* - 2621-6681-4395
*avorin (jrace)* - 2664 6197 4364
 *Chyuukuchi* - 1762-6178-3483
 *OllzTheCheetah* - 4382-4699-6631
 *Dimitrio Vetarona* - 0216-6975-5017
 *SashaDarkCloud* - 0860-9637-7233
 *Lunar Fox* - 0001-4625-5616 
*gulielmus* - 1891-0834-8732
*DarkestSinn* - 2320-5911-7174 
*Wolfy_the_beast* - 3824-6690-5463 (Jigglypuff)
 *south syde fox* - 5370-8372-1005
*Scribbles_Ayashi* - 0044 2611 3975
*Lukar* - 4511-9060-8666
*Blue2k - *0990-0035-8029
*Zanzer - *<code will follow> (Wolf)
*Nick (JRGEO)* - 3309 1648 2337 (Sonic)
*furrygamer84* - 0861-1911-1429
*RoqsWolf* - 4553-9630-3565
*Pixachu* - 1762-2577-8768 (Pikachu)
*BRAINDAWGZ* - 2578-9450-0231 (Wolf)
*Adamada* - 0602 5921 727
*Toby* - 2148-7813-5834
*EdgeMaster* - 3652-0192-8270
*-Swampert-* - 0946-5488-2073
*Sergei - *3909-7235-3091
*MBlueWolf* - 5241-1794-6949
*Maikeru368* - 1591-1333-0748 ​ 
This is a thread dedicated to collect codes from all the furry brawlers here.
You have Brawl and WiFi? Drop by, post your code and be sure to have a fight in no time!

Test your skills against other furries, discuss about Brawl in general, ask for tipps and tricks...
If you have a question/idea/whatever about Brawl, this is the right thread for it! ;3

Updates are done in less than 2 days
Comments and suggestions for how to make this thread better are welcome!

thanks Carenath Xaerun for stickying it​


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> thanks Carenath for stickying it



It's a sticky?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It's a sticky?


not yet


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 17, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> not yet


Fix'd.
Thread stickied.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 17, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Fix'd.
> Thread stickied.


thanks


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2009)

Sweet, these threads are still up and running. I'm up for a beating later on if you guys are in a pummeling mood.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 17, 2009)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Sweet, these threads are still up and running. I'm up for a beating later on if you guys are in a pummeling mood.


o_o

it's Ros
long time no see

I will be on in the next few minutes anyways, so hit me up


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2009)

Le gasp! It's Cheesy, wonderfully Luxembourgian Cheesy. <3

I'd be online right this moment if it weren't for the little bits in life that keep popping up. Play you later, then?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 17, 2009)

sure, i will be online for the next few hours :3

any other takers?


----------



## Holsety (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm up for a few games, finally got my Wii back and I'm probably even worse than before D:<

Edit: or maybe not, wii refuses to connect. it needs a beating
Edit2: Fixed nevermind, anyone up?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I suck donkey nuts. That's what I get for neglecting the game for so long.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 17, 2009)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Well, I suck donkey nuts. That's what I get for neglecting the game for so long.



what? I don't want to know how good you are when you're in shape

pretty smooth brawling tho, you gave me a hard time c:


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2009)

I be on that Slim Fast plan, yeeeeeah boooooi.

Seriously though, you're so fun to play, even though the slight lag was driving me nuts. A BUTTON WHY DON'T YOU LOVE ME NO MORE.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 17, 2009)

oh yes, but our matches are less laggy than those I have with some german/british friends

urgh, Peach was a bitch today, totally messed up almost everyting, as did Fox

*rubs his imaginary beard* I noticed... most online DKs have that "UGH SMASH!!!!1" attitude, and most likely are trying to pull off that Headnut + Power Punch combo, no offense 
you helped my study Âº3Âº

and I'm glad you didn't use Meta fag


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2009)

Lolmetafag. I can't use him. Ever. My ex mained the shit out of him, which is ironic, since I tried to use DK like he once did. Of course, he was waaaay more tactical than I am. He had this cheap ass move where you pick up your opponent, throw them at the edge of the stage, and send them instantly careening towards their doom. It was _infuriating_. And you knew that he always used it when he was out of strategies.

Ahaha, your Peach was not lame. You played just like this dude who knocked me out of the semifinals at a con tourney last year. Now I see why Peach-users love Loogi's Mansion.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 18, 2009)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Now I see why Peach-users love Loogi's Mansion.


heh, that was random, and the stage came twice with Peach D:


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 18, 2009)

Ahaha, really? The game must have been favoring you at that point.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 19, 2009)

hey guys, I'm currently online, any takers?


----------



## Holsety (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't suppose anyone's up for a few games now?


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jul 20, 2009)

I accepting anyone I have loads of room on my friend rooster send me a PM if you wanna add me also send me your MSN so we can arrange an ass kicking.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jul 20, 2009)

stop rolling behind people
it's not supposed to work!

also, lol


> friend rooster


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah new post. That helps the thousand some old posts get properly laid to rest. Did everyone add me whom I added? I'm still waiting for someone, not sure who at the moment, I have ta go check XP

Meanwhile, when are you guys on? I'd love to play, or should I say, Game and Watch, sometime?

(Sorry, had to go there XD)

Meanwhile, post a time, next time, so I know when to go on


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a reply to... what, post 14?
DK had good range on his [side] + [A] and [down] + [A] standard attacks; it's what I use with him to prevent my foe from having too much set up time. His smashes are also what defines his style. If u keep using smashes wit DK, eventually at least one will often hit XD

Debatable which character is harder to use though; DK or Bowser? I tried getting good with bowser in 1 on 1s... I find he's best when he keeps trying to GRAB PPLS BALLZ! >: D


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 21, 2009)

Um, I guess this is where we put our codes?

Anyway, mine is 0044 2611 3975


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 21, 2009)

VÃ¶lf said:


> Debatable which character is harder to use though; DK or Bowser? I tried getting good with bowser in 1 on 1s... I find he's best when he keeps trying to GRAB PPLS BALLZ! >: D


for sure, Bowser is harder to master than DK, he's very OOS and grab/release based, from what I've read and heard, which takes a very high powershield skill

well, who you guys think is the most hard character to master? (not depending on if you're playing him/her or not)

I think Peach takes the first place, I'm playing her as one of my mains, and it took quite some time to be decent with her, I still can't play her good :s
also, Zelda is special, you can say she has no real airgame, her airmoves are all killing moves, except the Nair
ZZS is pretty hard to master too, without spamming her side B :3
also, I can't play Snake, he's all like "eh?" and "uh?" and "wtf was this" and he's fucking heavy :x


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jul 21, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu can you please replace Krystallwolvelt with this name rocketxknighter? I've changed my name here but I still have the same friend code.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 21, 2009)

done


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jul 21, 2009)

Snake has the highest learning curve of any character without a doubt. Typical heavy character, slow and punishable. It takes a very smart player to use him well. 

I quit Meta Knight recently and started picking up Snake. It's difficult, but much more satisfying. Characters with low learning curves (easy to pick up) are Meta Knight (broken), Dedede (chaingrab), Zelda (hitboxes), Falco (chaingrab)... there are others but those are the first that come to mind.

Online it doesn't really matter though, anyone can beat anyone else online due to the nature of it. Getting bigheaded about winning online matches is pretty pointless


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jul 21, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> done


 gracias amigo


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 21, 2009)

all you have to do with Snake is Ftilt and you win \o/

nah I'm kidding


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jul 21, 2009)

okay, you try that and see how it works out for you


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 28, 2009)

You say Snake, I say standard attacks. XD That'll keep opponents at bay, and then once they are at high damage I keep using his up and sown smashes and the down B mostly. Enough explosives and you can beat people, especially on small stages.

Now another question. I keep hearing ppl really hate Mr. G&W. No spam of his, no matter what move, can match pit's. I never connect with a #9 on the hammer. He's got the up B that allows addt'l b attacks I know, but what is so unfair about him? I just don't see it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 28, 2009)

G&W has silly smashes, they're totally overpowered, all of them
when you get grabbed at high percents, be sure to die, because he will down throw you and instantely follow up with a down smash, it's ridiculously fast and strong and you have a veeery little chance to dodge when you roll away instantely when you hit the ground

his Nair and turtle has insane priorities, approaching turtle ftw

also, he rapes Luigi


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jul 31, 2009)

Snake is not quite so simple as just putting explosives everywhere.
At least, not while playing someone good.

Game and watch gets raped by anyone he can't approach with his back air.
also, you can tech the down throw. He can tech chase you out of it but it's a pain in the ass for most Game and watches

no sense talking about theory since skill can hardly be gauged in online matches


----------



## Lukar (Aug 3, 2009)

Why hello there, furfags.

4511-9060-8666


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 3, 2009)

yay you finally have it :3


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 3, 2009)

If anyone wants to Brawl with today just let me know.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm on for the next couple of hours


----------



## Yoshistar (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey there!  Are you still up for some matches?  ^^


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 3, 2009)

PM me so I can add your code.

My SSBB: 0990-0035-8029


----------



## Yoshistar (Aug 3, 2009)

^My code is in my sig, if you want to add me.  ^^
Gimme about 30 minutes to an hour so I can rest, though.  Hehe.

Awesome matches, Kuekuatsheu!  Man, I think I'm scared of Fox or something...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry boys, I lost interest, I'm playing Mario Kart Wii now


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm available the whole day, so hit me up if you wanna brawl


----------



## Yoshistar (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright, I'm feeling pretty good today.  I'll be available for Brawls for the next four hours!  ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 6, 2009)

I try to get my disc to work later.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll be on later tonight. If you wanna Brawl later, lemme know. =P


----------



## Yoshistar (Aug 6, 2009)

Thing is, I've got plans tonight.  So that's why I said for the next four hours.  ^^;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 6, 2009)

Is anyone up? I'm currently online.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I ready to brawl, I just need you smash code.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright guys, getting on now. x3


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Alright guys, getting on now. x3


 
Hey, do you want to Brawl with me?


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm ready for a fight on SSBB PM me to send me the code and your MSN so we can arrange a fight.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Hey, do you want to Brawl with me?



I would, but...

Sorry guys, my Wi-Fi is spazzing or something right now. =/ Thing is, it was just fine last night... I dunno, I might find out what's wrong with it later. For now, though, I have to watch my brother and sister. -_-


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2009)

hey don't leave me out. I'll brawl anytime. 

Sonic is my favorite but I suck with him. I'll win with snake or fox.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 6, 2009)

Well Nick, post your code and I'll add ya :3

Mine's on the first page.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nick said:


> hey don't leave me out. I'll brawl anytime.
> 
> Sonic is my favorite but I suck with him. I'll win with snake or fox.


 
Alright, I'll take you on.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2009)

I should be able to re-try getting online in a bit. I think my mom may be almost done with whatever it is she's doing, lol.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll send you my friend code when you get back.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I'll send you my friend code when you get back.



Lol, go ahead and register mine just incase. x3 I'll add yours if I can get it working.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 6, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I should be able to re-try getting online in a bit. I think my mom may be almost done with whatever it is she's doing, lol.



I hope it works, I saw you online earlier, very short tho D:


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Lol, go ahead and register mine just incase. x3 I'll add yours if I can get it working.


 
I am back, sorry for the wait.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Her Lukar, I put you in my rosters and now I'm waiting on you.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh wow, sorry Lukar, but this is unplayable :<

Great matches Kuzooma, twas fun. Well it's 6 am here, time to get some sleep, good night!


----------



## Lukar (Aug 7, 2009)

We're trying to get the lag fixed right now. x-x I don't see why it's screwed up though, lol.

Anyway, I'll add you in a sec, Kuzooma. Gotta try something. x3

EDIT: Now it won't let me connect at all. =/ I dunno what's wrong with it... Sorry guys. ._.


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

alright, my friend code is 3309 1648 2337. (nick) Anytime. heheh >


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 7, 2009)

friend code- 0861-1911-1429 (HNTER)

just recently got my wii and I love smash bros


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> friend code- 0861-1911-1429
> 
> just recently got my wii and I love smash bros


 
adding you right now...watch for it


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm changing my tag thingy. Itstead of (Nick) it will be (JRGEO).

so, watch fer it. Anyone actually wanna brawl before I go to bed here? I'm gonna get off here but I'm up for some games.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nick said:


> adding you right now...watch for it


just added you, says awaiting registration


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nick said:


> Hey guys, I'm changing my tag thingy. Itstead of (Nick) it will be (JRGEO).
> 
> so, watch fer it. Anyone actually wanna brawl before I go to bed here? I'm gonna get off here but I'm up for some games.


trying to join your game, I dont know if its my internet or what, but I keep getting disconnected when joining

edit: apparently its a router issue, I will have to deal with it tomorrow because the router is in the other room and I cant get to it at the moment. but hit me up tomorrow, I will be on later


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

*yawwn* yeah I saw you there. oh well. We'll go tomorrow then.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 7, 2009)

Added both of you. Do you have any favourite character?


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Aug 7, 2009)

Nick said:


> hey don't leave me out. I'll brawl anytime.
> 
> Sonic is my favorite but I suck with him. I'll win with snake or fox.


 yeah sure man send me your friend code by PM mine is 3480-3995-5212


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

RocketxKnighter said:


> yeah sure man send me your friend code by PM mine is 3480-3995-5212


 
Didn't work. Told me the code was wrong.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 7, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Added both of you. Do you have any favourite character?


I like either snake or pikachu but I havent earned snake yet since I got my wii not too long ago. 

I think I have my firewall issue fixed, but need to test it out, anyone up for a quick game?


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Added both of you. Do you have any favourite character?


 
Sonic, but I suck with him. I'm alot better with Fox and Snake.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 7, 2009)

Alright guys, I got it working for now. =P If you catch me online, feel free to join.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd play right now but I lack of will to move my ass to my Wii and insert my Brawl disc 1-4670271963 times until it works.

3 hours of MKW Tourney kinda drains more of your power than you think.

I will send my Wii to Nintendo next week to get it cleaned and repaired. I hope it works when I get it back, I wasted 50 Euros to buy a second disc to try if it works with a newer disc <_<


----------



## pheonix (Aug 7, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I'd play right now but I lack of will to move my ass to my Wii and insert my Brawl disc 1-4670271963 times until it works.
> 
> 3 hours of MKW Tourney kinda drains more of your power than you think.
> 
> I will send my Wii to Nintendo next week to get it cleaned and repaired. I hope it works when I get it back, I wasted 50 Euros to buy a second disc to try if it works with a newer disc <_<



Oh wow that sucks. Can't you return it and get your money back or something? And god damn it I need a wii. D: Everyone I know keeps brawling all the time and I want to again too. T_T


----------



## Lukar (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Kue. =/

Anyway, I added anyone who wanted to Brawl with me earlier. x3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Oh wow that sucks. Can't you return it and get your money back or something? And god damn it I need a wii. D: Everyone I know keeps brawling all the time and I want to again too. T_T



I highly doubt it, but I would consider to give it to anyone who doesn't have one, I'm not really dependant on money, I've wasted more money on far worse things for the Wii (~120 Euros wasted for Wii Music and a Wii balance board, I played it 2 hours, done everything what can be done and never touched it again)...

*stares at pheonix* You should get a Wii really, oh how I miss our epic brawls...

One good thing, I haven't smell the beautiful scent of a new instruction book for a long time, call me weird but I love to sniff on it.


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

k, we're having a brawl at 8 eastern. Who's in?


----------



## Lukar (Aug 7, 2009)

Ugh, something's wrong with my router again. <.< I'm gonna see if I can get it fixed again, lol. If so, I'll join back in.


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

aw man we were having a good time too lol.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 7, 2009)

Nick said:


> aw man we were having a good time too lol.



Yeah. x3 Well, be back in a bit, hopefully. =P


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 7, 2009)

damn it, still get that error message, gotta mess with it more


----------



## Holsety (Aug 7, 2009)

Nick and I are taking a break, post when you guys have your stuff fixed and we'll start again.


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

He took no prisoners with me. *embarrassed*


----------



## Holsety (Aug 7, 2009)

Nick said:


> He took no prisoners with me. *embarrassed*


SHOW ME YA MOVES

Its okay, I just spam like 2-3 attacks.

I'm cheap


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

NAh, I should be doing better. I play this alot up at school. I'll just have to step up my game.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 7, 2009)

It won't let me connect online. It's not because I can't pick up a signal, though (They're both in the same room, only about... what, teen feet apart?)- according to Nintendo's support website, it has to do with my router's firewall or something. However, I don't see why I'm suddenly been denied access- It was working fine, and then, it just cut me off in the blink of an eye.

Well, I'm not allowed to mess with it for now, so it may be later tonight (possibly tomorrow) before I can get back online. Sorry guys. =/ I was having alot of fun, too. x-x


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 7, 2009)

Lukar said:


> It won't let me connect online. It's not because I can't pick up a signal, though (They're both in the same room, only about... what, teen feet apart?)- according to Nintendo's support website, it has to do with my router's firewall or something. However, I don't see why I'm suddenly been denied access- It was working fine, and then, it just cut me off in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Well, I'm not allowed to mess with it for now, so it may be later tonight (possibly tomorrow) before I can get back online. Sorry guys. =/ I was having alot of fun, too. x-x


i think you have the same problem i do, its with the router and the firewall. you have to do something called port forwarding, and I would help you out, but I havent gotten mine working, its kind of confusing.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 7, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> i think you have the same problem i do, its with the router and the firewall. you have to do something called port forwarding, and I would help you out, but I havent gotten mine working, its kind of confusing.



Ah. Do you know where I can find out how to do it?


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 7, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Ah. Do you know where I can find out how to do it?


the nintendo website had a few good tips, but I am going to try to call netgear support (or whatever your router is)


----------



## Lukar (Aug 7, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> the nintendo website had a few good tips, but I am going to try to call netgear support (or whatever your router is)



Ah... To be honest, I have no clue what kind of router I have. ^^' It's my mom's, lol. Although I do think it's NetGear.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Heres my code 
_Super Smash Brothers Brawl_
4553-9630-3565

I'll be on at 10:30 Tell me if you add me
Edit: That is eastern time BTW also no furry quotes in taunts and keep like the cursing in the taunts Low cause The Tv is visble to any one


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

haheh that was fun. I'm just now figuring out how to use comments.

but wtf? How many times did I have you down to one life while I still had 3 and you came back.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I highly doubt it, but I would consider to give it to anyone who doesn't have one, I'm not really dependant on money, I've wasted more money on far worse things for the Wii (~120 Euros wasted for Wii Music and a Wii balance board, I played it 2 hours, done everything what can be done and never touched it again)...
> 
> *stares at pheonix* You should get a Wii really, oh how I miss our epic brawls...
> 
> One good thing, I haven't smell the beautiful scent of a new instruction book for a long time, call me weird but I love to sniff on it.



lol I wish I didn't have to be dependent on money but when you have non you kinda can't help it. >.<

Once I get a job I'll have a Wii, till then there's no money for one. I was thinking about getting one with the $500 I had but food seemed like a better choice. lol

I love the same smell. Reminds me of Christmas when I was really young and got my 64 and a shitload of games. Good times.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 8, 2009)

Great, you're only allowed to have 10 images in 1 post, means the idea with marking active brawlers with their favourite character won't work anymore, tho I will write them behind your name...



RoqsWolf said:


> Heres my code
> _Super Smash Brothers Brawl_
> 4553-9630-3565
> 
> ...



Added.
Also, you might not fight me then, I have a very rude comment, but it's supposed to be in a funny way :3


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 8, 2009)

Nick said:


> haheh that was fun. I'm just now figuring out how to use comments.
> 
> but wtf? How many times did I have you down to one life while I still had 3 and you came back.


LOL I some times fail at recovering with Lucas Ness and the Star fox Gang. You were a bit spammy with pikachu though and it was kind Awesome when I had 1 life, you had 3 lives and I ended up winning


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

That's cause I've been using him since the smash bros for 64. I try to mix it up. I want to get good w Sonic but he's just...not that good.


----------



## Yoshistar (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone up for a few matches at the moment?  ^^;


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Anyone up for a few matches at the moment? ^^;


 
You sure your code is right? I tried it n it said it was wrong.


----------



## Yoshistar (Aug 8, 2009)

4768 - 9540 - 9439...

...yep, that's the right code alright.  Make sure you try not to rush when entering the code.  Believe me, I've done it before and got some numbers mixed up.  XD

I'll add your code in the meanwhile.


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

I HAD YOU!!! If you wouldn't have gotten that slow mo thingy I would have beaten you with peach. 

COME ON!

good games, tho. I may have sucked but it made me a better player lol

edit: actually no, you're just really, really good. =P


----------



## Yoshistar (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm actually sort of mediocre compared to most others here.  I just get lucky often for little to no reason.  ^^;

And in all honesty, I thought that Bob-Omb was a Lip's Stick!  It's just so hard to see since New Pork is so huge... D:

Great matches, though.  I had a lot of fun!  You put up quite a fight!  ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm trying to get my disc to work, hope you guys are still up for some fun :3

I noted your code Nick and add it once I am online.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 8, 2009)

Keep this thread alive for about one and a half week or so, and I'll join.
I'm on vacatoin and obviously don't have my Wii with me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 8, 2009)

YES! It worked after 5 times, I'm online now :3

I added ya Nick, hope your up for some games... well I'm online for the next few hours :3


----------



## Lukar (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, found out what was wrong. Apparently, Embarq's internet had a brain-fart last night, which was why I couldn't do anything. I might be able to get on tonight, although I'm still trying to choose what game I should rent. =P


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> YES! It worked after 5 times, I'm online now :3
> 
> I added ya Nick, hope your up for some games... well I'm online for the next few hours :3


 

Was I the one who was lagging during those games? cause I got it bad.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 8, 2009)

Items </3



Nick said:


> Was I the one who was lagging during those games? cause I got it bad.



I don't know tho

Is anyone willing to fight a few times before I head to bed? But make sure to keep the items off when fighting me. I can't stand items, they're destroying the game :\

Edit: nvm, I'm off, good night


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Items </3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Game's already destroyed with the lag.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn it, Wi-Fi _still_ isn't working for me. Guess it wasn't Embarq's fault after all. =/


----------



## Pixachu (Aug 9, 2009)

1762-2577-8768

Fl@sh

I main as Pikachu.


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Aug 11, 2009)

any one wanna sparr on SSBB I'm gonna be on for just over a hour.


----------



## BRAINDAWGZ (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol lets see mine is 2578-9450-0231. 
My main is probably Wolf. You can add me if you want.


----------



## Adamada (Aug 14, 2009)

Huh I didn't realize so many people here played Brawl. 

It's my favorite game, but unfortunately the external harddrive I play all my wii games on (yes I use the Homebrew channel with the usb loader app) decided to completely die. QQ

But I guess I'll put my FC up just because. I might just buy a used copy or something from Gamestop.

0602 5921 7271


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone wanna play some brawl for a bit? I'm bored. nothing going on with faf right now, either.

3309 1648 2337


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm back from the tourney and I'm not going to touch Brawl for a while, besides my Wii isn't back yet... 4 hours of sleep, and you just stopped playing to eat something, for 3 days.

Fucking awesome.
*
EDIT:*
I GOT A NEW WII! 
Finally I can play Brawl whenever I wish, I'm unlocking everything and I'll post my new code later when I'm done.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Aug 17, 2009)

BIO 2009

Be there or be a scrub >:3

http://allisbrawl.com/ttournament.aspx?id=6005


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 17, 2009)

New code: 4554-8812-4143

Delete the old one if you added it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 18, 2009)

Is anyone up for some brawls?


----------



## Varulven (Aug 19, 2009)

Gah Im at a friends place now when I get back home I'm gonna post my code! I generally play as Ike or wolf hehehe


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Aug 20, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> New code: 4554-8812-4143
> 
> Delete the old one if you added it.


 ok.....

I won't be on SSBB much as before since I'm stuck with my wii remote and all my gamecube controlers don't work anymore so i will pretty much give you a very shitty fight with the remote


----------



## Lukar (Aug 20, 2009)

RocketxKnighter said:


> ok.....
> 
> I won't be on SSBB much as before since I'm stuck with my wii remote and all my gamecube controlers don't work anymore so i will pretty much give you a very shitty fight with the remote



Why doth ye lack thy Nunchuk?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm up for some brawls, any takers?


----------



## Varulven (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay I'll be on as soon as this system update is over...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, just say when you're ready.


aaaaaaand I need your code too :3


----------



## Varulven (Aug 20, 2009)

My code is 1289 8284 9173....just warnin ya I haven't played in like forever .....I'm getting my ass handed too me lol gots to go  be on like tomorrow probably


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay I'm logging on now.



Edit: I'm on and I see ya, made a room :3


----------



## Varulven (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm on if anyone's lookin for a fight


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone up for some games?


----------



## Toby (Aug 27, 2009)

I play online sometimes, so if you want to play me, just send me an IM.
My FC is: 2148-7813-5834


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Aug 28, 2009)

I keep getting away from brawl but now I have to cram in a summer assignment from school. I'll try to be on over the weekend if I can.


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (Aug 28, 2009)

got brawl back and is up for some matches


----------



## Toby (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm looking for trouble. ;o


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 28, 2009)

Toby said:


> I'm looking for trouble. ;o


I might get on in a bit.

Edit: I'm on and added ya if you wanna fight.


----------



## Toby (Aug 28, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I might get on in a bit.
> 
> Edit: I'm on and added ya if you wanna fight.



Added.
Tried contacting you on Yahoo/MSN, no luck.
I'll only be on for a little while longer, got some friends coming over to play Melee.

Sorry I didn't see when you posted earlier, I started playing other peeps and didn't think I'd get a response so quick. XD
IMs are the best way to reach me, for the record.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 29, 2009)

Toby said:


> Added.
> Tried contacting you on Yahoo/MSN, no luck.
> I'll only be on for a little while longer, got some friends coming over to play Melee.
> 
> ...


Heh yeah, note that I'm a Eurofag so I'm bit in advance with the time, but I'm mostly on from ~11pm to 2am european time, should be around 5pm to 8pm in Georgia :3
And I am mostly on MSN, I was just sleeping at that time :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 30, 2009)

Someone up for a few Brawls?


----------



## Yoshistar (Aug 30, 2009)

Bah!  I knew I should've looked earlier.  Haha.  XD

Well, I'm up for some Brawlin' if anyone's interested.


----------



## Toby (Aug 31, 2009)

I can play for maybe an hour, starting now.

-Time over-


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm up for some matches, I just need to set up my Wii.


----------



## EdgeMaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I was looking up Brawl codes and came across this forum, not a fur, not gey, but would me more then happy to beat the holy hell outta anyone who wants a fight.

Friend Code = 3652-0192-8270


----------



## EdgeMaster (Aug 31, 2009)

May the light shine upon those who wish for nothing more then the keys of endless potential to unlock the doors of self confidence.


----------



## Toby (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm available for some games.
Send me an IM if you want to play.


----------



## EdgeMaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Yo Im here lets brawl


----------



## Toby (Aug 31, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> Yo Im here lets brawl



Didn't see this.
I finished playing someone else, and am free again.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Sep 1, 2009)

With anyone is up for brawl just let me know.


----------



## Toby (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm available for super brawl bros.
And now I'm not.


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 1, 2009)

Yo Im ussaly avlibal through 4:00 - 10:00 during the week so....... Im up for some brawls.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry for the wait but I have return to brawl again! I'll be wait there untill 11:00PM (easter stander time).


----------



## Toby (Sep 2, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> Yo Im ussaly avlibal through 4:00 - 10:00 during the week so....... Im up for some brawls.



... Time zone?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm up for some matches now :3


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I'm up for some matches now :3


 
I up for matches if you want to brawl with me? 



EdgeMaster said:


> Yo Im ussaly avlibal through 4:00 - 10:00 during the week so....... Im up for some brawls.


 
This many sound dumd but what time zone are you in and 4:00 -10:00 PM or AM? I mean I not asking this to brust you bubble but I just like to know what you are talking.


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 2, 2009)

PM


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Sep 2, 2009)

In that case, do you want to have some matches with?


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm ready anytime you guys are.
_____
0946-5488-2073


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Ya Im on right now if anyones up for some brawl.


----------



## Toby (Sep 2, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> Ya Im on right now if anyones up for some brawl.



Got a game up.
Name is Desu!.

Note: There are framers extending the back deck at my house.
Every time they use the power saw, the office with my router loses power, and I have to reset the breaker in the basement.
Sorry for any D/Cs.

Dun b scared, EdgeMaster. Its all gon b k. ;3


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Friend Code = 3652-0192-8270

 desu was a good match but i was lagging like hell when we were fighting, atm lag is gone soo READY WHEN YOU ARE.


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 2, 2009)

dang, toby/desu!! never seen anyone use fox the way you did. epic brawling.


----------



## Toby (Sep 2, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> Friend Code = 3652-0192-8270
> 
> desu was a good match but i was lagging like hell when we were fighting, atm lag is gone soo READY WHEN YOU ARE.



It's wifi, of course it lags. ;3



-Swampert- said:


> dang, toby/desu!! never seen anyone use fox the way you did. epic brawling.



I play Melee style fox.
I jump way off the stage for greed up airs. XD


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 2, 2009)

GOD DAMNNIT DESU WAYYYYYY TO PRO, Jus so you dont get confused there were a total of 3 people fighting you, Flow (witch is me) Regas, and Pazus. I always get marth or metaknight and I was playing regas for awile, so if you ever see marth its meh. My god would love to fight you anytime.


----------



## Toby (Sep 2, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> GOD DAMNNIT DESU WAYYYYYY TO PRO, Jus so you dont get confused there were a total of 3 people fighting you, Flow (witch is me) Regas, and Pazus. I always get marth or metaknight and I was playing regas for awile, so if you ever see marth its meh. My god would love to fight you anytime.



Ah, lol. I was wondering about that, thought it was something for controls.
Mind if I ask what's up with your Big Blue obsession? XD


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol I noticed how you kinda wait for me to come to you, on big blue you have to keep moving or you gona be road kill . That and its my favorite level, love using the road to my advantage........and disadvantage.


----------



## Toby (Sep 2, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> Lol I noticed how you kinda wait for me to come to you, on big blue you have to keep moving or you gona be road kill . That and its my favorite level, love using the road to my advantage........and disadvantage.



My play style is typically bait & punish.
And Big Blue is silly. XD


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol pazus isent that good but he really wants to fight you, Regas is way better then me but he needs to warm up and im just average player I guess, well compared to you I got nailed. Really dident know you could get that good at this game.


----------



## Toby (Sep 2, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> Lol pazus isent that good but he really wants to fight you, Regas is way better then me but he needs to warm up and im just average player I guess, well compared to you I got nailed. Really dident know you could get that good at this game.



I'm just the tip of the iceberg. 
I'm a state-level player. 
Some of my friends are national level.
They make me look like a joke.
If you REALLY want to improve, you can go as far as you want.
Smashboards is a good starting point, it has lots of useful information.
--
Thanks for all the games.


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 2, 2009)

GG same time tomorrow.


----------



## Toby (Sep 2, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> GG same time tomorrow.



I played waaay too much wifi today.
I only played as much as I did since my plans for BlazBlue fell apart today.
I've got class tomorrow, so I probably won't be on at all.
I pretty much never play wifi on weekends, too. XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 3, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> Lol I noticed how you kinda wait for me to come to you, on big blue you have to keep moving or you gona be road kill . That and its my favorite level, love using the road to my advantage........and disadvantage.


Big Blue is ugh. I prefer a stage where you can actually FIGHT on it.


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 3, 2009)

On Big Blue, I jump around and let those idiots kill themselves. ( and they always do lol... ). Desu was the first one in like 4 months that could actually 2 stock me lol. I like him so I asked him to play me a little more. got some good training and tips . I never had melee so he had an advantage O: lol.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 3, 2009)

-Swampert- said:


> On Big Blue, I jump around and let those idiots kill themselves. ( and they always do lol... ). Desu was the first one in like 4 months that could actually 2 stock me lol. I like him so I asked him to play me a little more. got some good training and tips . I never had melee so he had an advantage O: lol.


Haha yes, especially when you use a heavy character on it, it frigging sucks.

Wait, you need to have played Melee to be good in Brawl? Who said that? D:
It's completely different tho :3

Who're you using then? Oh are you up for some matches now? So I can find out x3


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm in for now but only for about 2 hours.

hit me up on AIM

and no, Melee was faster than brawl so people have good reaction time after a good melee bout. Brawl slowed down so its so much easier


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes thats very true melee was much faster then brawl.


----------



## Toby (Sep 3, 2009)

Out of class early today.
If anyone wants to play, toss me an IM.
Using the tag 'Toby' now, to avoid confusion. ;3


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok. I get on in like the early morning ( 2 - 6 ) so

USEast timezone, I am on at 4:00pm - 8pm but if not; whenever i'm on AIM, I can most likely brawl lol


----------



## Toby (Sep 4, 2009)

I've got about an hour if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll take up your offer then.  I'll be on in a bit.  ^^


----------



## Toby (Sep 4, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> I'll take up your offer then.  I'll be on in a bit.  ^^



Thanks for the games.
--
Melee bros has been delayed where I am for a while.
Will be up for wifi bros until I have to leave. ;o


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm up. Anyone brawling?


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm so desu who do you think is better out of the three of us? Flow, Regas, or Kuja (Kuja = pazus)


----------



## Toby (Sep 4, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> Hmm so desu who do you think is better out of the three of us? Flow, Regas, or Kuja (Kuja = pazus)



The Marth player is by far the most boring to play, and the reason I quit. 
The other two need to get out of the habit of rolling around so much.

(Seriously. 15 minutes on Hyrule? I watched youtube during that match. :<)

---

Thanks for the matches, Swampert. 
Keep working on your Diddy.

---

Hit me up on MSN/YIM any time you want to play Yoshistar.
It's the best way to grab my attention. XD

---

And now I'm off to play Melee.
Toodles~


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol how is marth the most boring, plus you always wait for us to come to you so why should we play your way and get our asses kicked when we could just use your method against you?


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 4, 2009)

I chose hyrule because you keep using that hang on the edge trick against me, Why should you play a brawl game just to do stuff like that, whenever you have a fight it should be worthwile not some 20 second match, thats my opinion anyways.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 5, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> I chose hyrule because you keep using that hang on the edge trick against me, Why should you play a brawl game just to do stuff like that, whenever you have a fight it should be worthwile not some 20 second match, thats my opinion anyways.


You can't ledgegrab in Hyrule Temple?
Seriously, cliffhanging is a legit tactic and used everywhere, when you fail your recovery, it's your own damn fault.


----------



## Toby (Sep 5, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> Lol how is marth the most boring, plus you always wait for us to come to you so why should we play your way and get our asses kicked when we could just use your method against you?



It's fine if you do that, as long as there's a time limit.
8 minutes should be more than enough for a single match.
When a single match goes on for nearly twice that long, that's pretty ridiculous.




EdgeMaster said:


> I chose hyrule because you keep using that hang on the edge trick against me, Why should you play a brawl game just to do stuff like that, whenever you have a fight it should be worthwile not some 20 second match, thats my opinion anyways.



The objective of smash is to knock your opponent off the stage, so that they hit a blast line.
I kill off the top and off the side as well, not just by grabbing the ledge.
If I can prevent you from recovering to the stage, either by hitting you when you're coming back or simply grabbing the ledge so that you can't, you still die.
My only concern is making your little pictures at the bottom of the screen go away.
It doesn't matter much to me how I do it. ;P
If you pay attention though, you'll see me try to get creative with my kills sometimes, even if it costs me a few stocks to get what I want. X3


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 5, 2009)

EdgeMaster said:


> I chose hyrule because you keep using that hang on the edge trick against me, Why should you play a brawl game just to do stuff like that, whenever you have a fight it should be worthwile not some 20 second match, thats my opinion anyways.



Edgeguarding is the tactic you want to use, otherwize, how are you going to kill your opponent if they keep recovering? -.-. Hyrule is banned anyway. Edgeguarding is perfectly legitimate

and maybe the match wouldn't last 20 seconds if you were good enough to make it last by actually fighting well.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 6, 2009)

Someone up for some matches? I'm currently online.


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 6, 2009)

same. online for the next 2-3 hours catch me on AIM or xfire ( ampharos500 )


----------



## Empa (Sep 7, 2009)

Haha, I haven't played  Brawl in a long time. I kinda want to though, so here's my code: 3007-9447-1912


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll be on later. Maybe in a couple hours


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I'm currently online now and will be for some time, I'm high on Coke. Just post if you wanna fight me.


----------



## Toby (Sep 8, 2009)

Bored, toss me an IM if you want to play.
--
Thanks for the games, Kue.
I'm still up for more if anyone's interested.
--
Thanks for the games, Swampert.
Still bored, still around.
--
And I'm back.
BlazBlue got canceled today, so I'm down for some games.
--
Thanks for the games, Empa and BF.
Got about an hour left to play if anyone wants to.


----------



## Toby (Sep 12, 2009)

I am available for some games tonight, if anyone would like to play.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Sep 13, 2009)

Can the owner of this thread take my name and my friend code off the list since my Wii and game got stolen. Thank you.


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Sep 20, 2009)

*RocketxKnighter* - 3480 3995 5213

I'm gonna be on all night (I'm talking about in UK time) till 3 am, I rarely get a chance to play this since my disc room is messing up so I rarely can get this game to pass the wii menu and start playing.

I'm gonna change my username on SSBB to "RKxKR"


----------



## Sergei (Sep 21, 2009)

~ *SIR ~
3909-7235-3091

**Ah! Brawl! I am on very often! It would be nice to get an actual challenge...*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm up for some beating.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 27, 2009)

you and zanzer what is this

also i would play brawl but i haven't played in forever i bet i suuuuck now


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Calling all brawlers out there! I'm back and ready to kick some butt, any takers?


----------



## serpenttao (Oct 7, 2009)

My Pikachu's gonna own all of you... Just gimme some time to find my FC, my wii got moved to another location... I'll update you later.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 7, 2009)

lolpikachu


----------



## Holsety (Oct 7, 2009)

lolzelda


...


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd fight but I'm too busy browsing the forums.  Maybe some other time I'll pwn some furries in brawl but I'm way too busy right now :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 7, 2009)

Holsety said:


> lolzelda
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda takes by far more skill than Pikachu :3



south syde fox said:


> I'd fight but I'm too busy browsing the forums.  Maybe some other time I'll pwn some furries in brawl but I'm way too busy right now :3


Aww well, I can fight only on Fridays and Saturdays :\


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm here to play some Brawl, any takers. I'll be playing round 4:00pm to 8:30pm if your up for it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Aww well, I can fight only on Fridays and Saturdays :\


 
k

I'll look for your friend code and if mine isn't posted already I'll put it here :3


----------



## Toby (Oct 8, 2009)

I would play this but I have a 360 and BlazBlue now, so you guys will likely never see me again unless you play me in person... :<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 8, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> k
> 
> I'll look for your friend code and if mine isn't posted already I'll put it here :3


Well you have posted it already, since you're in the list on the first page :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Well you have posted it already, since you're in the list on the first page :3


 
alright just making sure, its been a while since I visited this page but I also have some insane pics too so if you want a few leave me your wii code and when I add you as a friend on brawl I can friend your wii system, one of my favorite pics haz wario doing shoop da woop on rob lawl XD


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Oct 9, 2009)

If anyone is up for a Brawl later to night Iâ€™ll be playing SSBB in between 8:00pm to 11:00pm.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 9, 2009)

Toby said:


> I would play this but I have a 360 and BlazBlue now, so you guys will likely never see me again unless you play me in person... :<



basically this forever

(you should all get blazblue so we can play that, it has no lag!)


----------



## MBlueWolf (Oct 11, 2009)

My SSBB code is 5241-1794-6949. The name is MBlue on there so it is not hard to tell that it is me.


----------



## Adamada (Oct 12, 2009)

If anyone wants to brawl me, I'm usually on after 4:00 pm EST. Just send me a PM and I'll do my best to respond as quick as I can. But... do me a favor... no items please .__.


----------



## Maikeru368 (Oct 14, 2009)

I would SO OWN with Falco had they not changed his attacks Dx
but since they did... i'll own with either Ike, Shiek, Fox or Wolf... or Snake... not usualy Snake... but his bombs do come in handy >=3
Just PM me and im ALWAYS up to brawl x3

My code is: 1591-1333-0748


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm Back!!!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be up for some beating tonight, I'll post here when I'm back :3


----------



## Adamada (Oct 16, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I'll be up for some beating tonight, I'll post here when I'm back :3



k, I'll brawl ya. PM me and we can get set up.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm back and ready for a fight.


----------



## ChibiTakumi (Oct 16, 2009)

Not very good at the gameã€€ï½‚ï½•ï½”ã€€ï¼©ï¼‡ï½„ï½Œï½‰ï½‹ï½…ã€€ï½”ï½ã€€ï½‡ï½‰ï½–ï½…ã€€ï½ã€€ï½“ï½ˆï½ï½”


----------



## Jericho (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll post my FC once I actually get back on my Wii, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Project_X (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll give it a try...And I'd much prefer going against someone I haven't fought yet so at least if I'm getting my butt whooped, I'm not gonna expect it. ^^;
You people know who you are. -nodnod- My smash code is on my FA profile. Just click the paw and go to the bottom of my page.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 12, 2009)

Back into the game again... I'll add sum more peeps on my friends list, and I'll display the ppl I'm adding, so if I show ur name on my next post, Add me!

And just recently I had the most awesome thing happen in a basic brawl XD

I used falco, against 3 others on the mario bros. I threw my reflector at them right before getting hit by the shells and kept knocking them off... and I got like a +5 in the end XD

Also played "Sear" recently... I forgot his FA name. If you're on here, send me a pm or something. we oughta play more often, that last fight was epic


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 13, 2009)

I may play tonight, I'll let you know.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 14, 2009)

Missed you :/ ah well, there'll be other times. Now for that add list.

------
Maikeru368
MBlueWolf
Kuzooma1
Project_X

------

The following ppl are my lucky victims for today >: ) don't worry, I'll keep adding... it's just I can't take all those #s at once 

Will add to list tomorrow. in the meanwhile, check the oldest post to find me, VÃ¶lf, get my #, and then add me, VÃ¶lf, on your Wii console. Also willing to trade console #s and or/ IM addresses to keep in touch a bit better.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

i've finally reached the peak of boredom that convinces me this game isn't that bad online

anyone wanna change my mind?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 15, 2009)

If anyone's interested, here's my Brawl number: 5241-3186-4274 (nickname: Drac)


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> If anyone's interested, here's my Brawl number: 5241-3186-4274 (nickname: Drac)



I'ma add you too, and on AIM so it'll be easier to connect. Je suis pacman


----------



## Dreltox (Nov 18, 2009)

My brawl broke ;o; but I plan to rent it for a week soo....heres my friend code:4769-7718-4480.


----------



## Str1d3rx109x (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello, new to the site...not a furry kind of person, was just looking for ppl to play brawl with online. Don't know if this site is current, but here is my code. 1719-2860-7642, hit me up.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 25, 2009)

My controller is so shot... I played someone earlier and every smash I tried to land near the end turned into a crappy standard attack. I can't run properly, and the rubber on every stick on every controller came off... they all dig into my thumbs :/

And the rolls are retarded too... nothing like rolling into a falcon punch u saw coming from a mile away


----------



## Dreltox (Nov 29, 2009)

Woo! Got Brawl again. So....4769-7718-4480


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll be playing SSBB later on in the night.


----------



## Rairukka (Dec 9, 2009)

My FC is *0431 - 8594 - 6273* and my nickname is *Rikki*.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2009)

Just wait until I get home for break next week. I've played a good bit of brawl up here against my roomie, who is amazing. I'm pretty sure I can take anyone in this room with Pikachu and Sonic.


----------



## YokoWolf (Dec 15, 2009)

I prefer melee for the reason that I played pro for the past 4 years, but when I get the chance I'll post my FC. I'm sure it'll be fun save for the lag. My brothers don't like to play with me so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## InfernoTiger (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm new here, but I am good at brawl. My FC is 3609-6643-0884 and my nickname is Blade. My brother may also play. If he gets annoying, just ignore him.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm playing SSBB right now. Who wants to join me?


----------



## Os (Jan 16, 2010)

Os
1075-6276-5939

I'll be adding the next few people that post.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 20, 2010)

So is up for a Brawl?!


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Who wants to get there ass kicked by me.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 20, 2010)

I have it. ^^ But it's too laggy..


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Fight me! 

3781-7964-4774  (name: Qaw)


----------



## YokoWolf (Jan 21, 2010)

5456-1730-7539  (Tag: Yoko)
It should be correct. Anyway, just give me some time to connect my Wii up to the ethernet. I'm sure we'll have lots of fun afterwards.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 23, 2010)

It been to long since I played brawl with a FA member so if anyone up for some fun just let me know. Iâ€™ll be here in between 12pm to 2pm. If you canâ€™t make it then send a Private Message to on my forum page.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I will be playing SSBB during the weekends this winter so if you want to brawl with me just sent me a PM of what time you want to play.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 7, 2010)

From a net illiterate n00b...

Should I POST my friend code, or was the IM enough?

PS: I'm available between 1:30 and beyond today. =)

Mine is 4640-4776-1657

PS: I'm still a furry in training, guys. Sorry for being a douchebag. /_\


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 22, 2010)

quayza said:


> Fight me!
> 
> 3781-7964-4774  (name: Qaw)



Yo, I'll brawl with you.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, I'll do it right this time...

Name: Angel
Friend Code: 4640-4776-1657

I'm always ready for a good brawl. Samus and Snake are my mains, but I've got plenty of skill to go around the entire Brawl roster. =^_^=


----------



## MrKovu (Mar 15, 2010)

Well hello there fellow furry Brawlers!

As you can tell, my name is Kovu, which is also my gamertag. I haven't played online in nearly a year (but I do have 4,000+ online matches to my name) but I recently I've thought about getting back into it.

4124-4690-0080

If interested, here's my YouTube channel of some of my greatest moments:

http://www.youtube.com/user/KovuGU?feature=mhw4#p/a/u/1/F_iSAft4OmM

I main Snake and Donkey Kong, but I recently picked up Diddy Kong


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm free today, so who want play?


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 17, 2010)

ehh i dont care too much about brawl (i love melee soo much more) but o well i guess it couldn't hurt to have my code posted anyways  

4597-1945-7821

i main random but my 3 most prominent are wolf, gnw, and pit from worst to best


----------



## Luca (Jun 25, 2010)

This thread really isn't being used anymore. Shouldn't we just take it out of the sticky. Maybe replace it with the "What are you playing right now?" thread?


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Luca said:


> This thread really isn't being used anymore. Shouldn't we just take it out of the sticky. Maybe replace it with the "What are you playing right now?" thread?


 I support this action 100%


----------



## SirRob (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone wanna play me in Brawl? My FC is on the first page.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

It'd be fun to have a 4 player free for all, eh? I know you guys wanna have a match.

You're not afraid to lose, are you?


----------



## Viva (Jul 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It'd be fun to have a 4 player free for all, eh? I know you guys wanna have a match.
> 
> You're not afraid to lose, are you?



Rob Iluuu <333 :3


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 17, 2010)

1291-2656-4504 

Play Ike Mainly :3 got a friends copy ATM but when i get paid im gettin my own copy look forward to see ya peeps on the battle field

I switch between nunchuk and Gamecube so ;3 halfway decent with each been playin online and been doin pretty good i need a challenge


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 8, 2010)

Where the hell did I leave that paper with my code on it


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 23, 2015)

Closing due to necro.


----------

